# Sarajevo - Atalanta: 2 agosto 2018 ore 20:15. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

Sarajevo - Atalanta, ritorno del preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018. Si riparte dal clamoroso 2-2 dell'andata. L'Atalanta, per accedere al turno successivo, dovrà per forza vincere o pareggiare dal 3-3 in su.

Sarajevo - Atalanta si gioca stasera, 2 agosto 2018, alle ore 20:15.

Diretta su Sky Sport.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Agosto 2018)

Spero vengano buttati fuori a calci dal Sarajevo, godrei copiosamente.


----------



## Black (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarajevo - Atalanta, ritorno del preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018. Si riparte dal clamoroso 2-2 dell'andata. L'Atalanta, per accedere al turno successivo, dovrà per forza vincere o pareggiare dal 3-3 in su.
> 
> Sarajevo - Atalanta si gioca stasera, 2 agosto 2018, alle ore 20:15.
> 
> Diretta su Sky Sport.



per me questi se ne vanno a casetta.... e non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2018)

Sono già 5-0

Ma come hanno fatto a pareggiare all'andata??


----------



## Gekyn (2 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono già 5-0
> 
> Ma come hanno fatto a pareggiare all'andata??



Meglio così, più andranno avanti in Europa e più patiranno in campionato e il prossimo anno spero che neanche entrino in EL.


----------



## chicagousait (2 Agosto 2018)

Vincono 7 - 0


----------



## 7vinte (2 Agosto 2018)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Vincono 7 - 0



8-0


----------



## chicagousait (2 Agosto 2018)

Ma la partita di andata come hanno fatto a pareggiarla?


----------



## Lambro (2 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> per me questi se ne vanno a casetta.... e non mi dispiacerebbe



Come no 

Li hanno arati sotto tutti i punti di vista, impressionante prova soprattutto di forza e di personalità, le grandi squadre hanno quest'anima, al di là dei giocatori è quello il vero segreto (e sono allenatore e società , insieme a qualche veterano, a darla).

Ok che loro erano veramente pochissima cosa, 2 tiri 2 gol a reggio emilia, dopo una partita soffertissima, ma già mi vedo il milan del caso palleggiare stancamente dopo il 2 a 0 mentre gli atalantini non si fermavano mai.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Agosto 2018)

ahahaha ma come è possibile


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Agosto 2018)

lol...


----------



## egidiopersempre (3 Agosto 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> per me questi se ne vanno a casetta.... e non mi dispiacerebbe



Sei diventato il pronosticatore ufficiale dei tifosi dell'Atalanta  scherzi a parte ... forse l'avrei detto anche io ... anche se a me sarebbe dispiaciuto


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sarajevo - Atalanta, ritorno del preliminare di Europa League 2017/2018. Si riparte dal clamoroso 2-2 dell'andata. L'Atalanta, per accedere al turno successivo, dovrà per forza vincere o pareggiare dal 3-3 in su.
> 
> Sarajevo - Atalanta si gioca stasera, 2 agosto 2018, alle ore 20:15.
> 
> Diretta su Sky Sport.



Scontatissimo che con giorni in più di preparazione nelle gambe avrebbero stravinto.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Agosto 2018)

sicuramente questo sarajevo sarà scarsissimo comunque una squadra italiana che fuori casa in europa va a vincere 8-0 mi pare una discreta prova


----------



## Raryof (3 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> sicuramente questo sarajevo sarà scarsissimo comunque una squadra italiana che fuori casa in europa va a vincere 8-0 mi pare una discreta prova



E l'Atalanta è la settima forza del campionato... se possiamo dobbiamo prenderne un altro forte o sarà davvero una battaglia.


----------

